# carolina skiff transformation



## jwillingham3703 (Jan 8, 2015)

So I bought this carolina skiff j14 to hunt and fish out of but I was a little skeptical about painting it and ruining the pretty white bottom on it so I built a pop up blind for it hoping that that would conceal me well enough from flaring any birds but no matter how much i tried to cover it up and conceal it the birds would still see the white somewhere on the boat glimmering in the sun and flare.  After watching numerous birds flare I decided I would go ahead and paint it since I hunt more than I fish.  I decided to go with the marsh grass color and would really have liked to have stenciled in the grass with a dark green but all I had at the time was brown and black so I decided to roll with it since I have a blind built on it and I just wanted to get it done in time to finish the last 2 weeks of the season strong with this cold front we have and i figured ill have plenty of time to redo it in the offseason.  what do yall think about the camouflage? do you think it will conceal me enough from flaring birds? do you have any tips on how i can make it better?  any and all advice is welcome


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 9, 2015)

definately better than the white. Can you paint the registration numbers on here in GA?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 9, 2015)

That's great and I like that blind


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 9, 2015)

Always ditch the boat when you can (no matter what kind of boat it is). I would try to go with a scheme that closely resembles the background to where you hunt the majority of the time. They make decent open water duck boats. I ran into a guy in Texas one time who had done the same thing with his skiff. Either way you go you will be doing a lot better now then when it was white.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 9, 2015)

NICE!! My brother's boat is a J16 painted up. They're so much more stable than a regular jon boat too. Years of enjoyment right there.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 9, 2015)

looks real nice Clark


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 9, 2015)

Camo makes anything look better.  Nice job


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 9, 2015)

10gaMafia said:


> looks real nice Clark



great movie


----------

